
Resident Evil 7's Denuvo protections cracked in under a week - sergiotapia
https://arstechnica.com/gaming/2017/01/resident-evil-7s-denuvo-protections-cracked-in-under-a-week/
======
nonsince
This is just getting silly now. Game companies should realise that marketing
and porting give much better ROI than the same amount of money put into DRM.
It's not worth your money to buy it, and it's not worth your time to develop
it in-house. Give it 10 years, maybe there'll be an effective solution.

